

Nokia needs plastic surgery not a brain transplant - visakhcr
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Nokia-needs-plastic-surgery-not-a-brain-transplant/1297657921

======
notthetup
Some interesting points raised..

1\. Nokia will give up it's (start to finish)monopoly on the phones they make.
They were (effectively) the only company other than Apple doing that.

2\. Nokia is still amazingly popular in Europe and Asia.

